# TV LED LG 42LB5800 parpadea imagen y queda negro



## Contraband

Hola!, tengo un LED smart tv lg modelo 42LB5800 que hace un tiempo empezó a parpadear la imagen y por momentos la pantalla queda negra, pero con audio!. en principio los parpadeos eran cortos de pocos segundos... pero ahora la tv parpadea mucho y después se apaga la imagen y queda negra por mucho tiempo... luego la imagen vuelve por muy poquito tiempo y después se apaga de nuevo, en fin.. es imposible mirar TV!







¿puede ser un falso contacto?, ¿normalmente los falsos contactos se encuentran en las tiras led?

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si no tiene chasis metálico y es de los que traen de plástico , fijate con una linterna desde atrás si tiene imagen cuando se apaga.

Podría ser una soldadura fría o un led muriendo , y cómo están todos en serie . . .


----------



## Contraband

Hola dosmetros!, no se como explicarte... pero cuando la imagen se apaga y la pantalla queda negra yo puedo ver lo que esta pasando!, osea inclino un poco la cabeza le busco el perfil y en la pantalla veo lo que esta transmitiendo el canal que esta puesto, es como que el tv sigue funcionando normal pero sin luz en la imagen, se entiende?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Listo , la retro iluminación, van todos en serie , así que o una soldadura fría o uno se está muriendo.

Medí la salida de la fuente específica para los leds , si cuando se apagan los leds  la tensión sube , es lo correcto ya que es una fuente de corriente constante. Si se apaga la tensión , entonces sería un problema de fuente.

Las tiras de led te las venden por Mercadolibre


----------



## skynetronics

Falla de leds, típico en esos modelos. Tendrás que desmontar el panel y ver cuál o cuáles tiras presentan leds quemados. 

Suerte.


----------



## Contraband

Dale!, Ya estoy super orientado, cualquier duda comento en la semana!
Gracias!

Bien... lo desarme y pude ver las tiras led, son 8 y están todas en serie cada serie tiene 4 led y creo que cada serie trabaja a 24v porque con menos no prenden...

La cuestión es que son varias las tiras que parpadean... ¿en donde se suele encontrar el falso contacto?, yo creo que son varios los led quemados y no es problema de falso contacto

Voy a comprar led sueltos de 6v 2w que me parece son los que lleva este tv y se los voy a cambiar a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esas tiras de led las venden por MercadoLibre.

Si las tiras están en serie (que es lo mas probable, tenés que ir cortocircuitando los leds de a uno para detectar el fallado.

Parece que cada led es doble ¿?¿ 24 V / 4 = 6V


----------



## skynetronics

Los led de ese modelo son de 6v, aunque alimentalos con un poco menos de voltaje por precaución.

Ármate un probador o alimenta los led con el voltaje que corresponde y ves cuál o cuáles son los que fallaron.


----------



## Contraband

si dosmetros, con menos de 24v las series de 4 no encienden... las tiras son mas caras que los led sueltos, por eso se me habia ocurrido cambiarlos uno x uno!          ahora tengo 2 dudas... la primera: Supongamos que pruebo los led uno x uno y encuentro 2 o 3 en mal estado ¿Es posible que en unos meses empiecen a fallar los otros? Y la segunda: Los led tienen un lente grande que esta pegado,para probar los led los saco o le hago una marca a la tira en ambos lados del led hasta ver el cobre?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si podés pelar la cinta mejor.

Al final , están en serie las tiras o están en paralelo a 24 V ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Contraband dijo:


> si dosmetros, con menos de 24v las series de 4 no encienden... las tiras son mas caras que los led sueltos, por eso se me habia ocurrido cambiarlos uno x uno!          ahora tengo 2 dudas... la primera: Supongamos que pruebo los led uno x uno y encuentro 2 o 3 en mal estado ¿Es posible que en unos meses empiecen a fallar los otros? Y la segunda: Los led tienen un lente grande que esta pegado,para probar los led los saco o le hago una marca a la tira en ambos lados del led hasta ver el cobre?


Hola, honestamente, conviene cambiar todos los LEDs. Y son por dos motivos. 1ro. Cómo tú dices, los LEDs que no se reemplazaron, tienen más posibilidades de fallar, debido al uso que tuvieron.
2do. motivo, en algunas ocasiones cuesta conseguir el mismo LED, con las mismas características de corriente y temperatura de color  que los originales. Aunque parezcan todos iguales siendo de la misma potencia, verás que según proveedor y partida, hay diferencia de consumo y variación del color.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por eso le preguntaba si estaban en serie o paralelo , porque podría ponerle las tiras de led que usan los bus que son de 24V :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-625122224-tira-de-led-5-mts-interior-24v-300-led-blancorojoazul-of-_JM_


----------



## djataru

Hola Contraband, cuando repares ese fallo, metete en el menu y busca en la opcion de la pantalla, una que diga algo asi como brillo de retroiluminacion, de seguro que esta al 100%, reducelo a menos del 70%, ya que si no, los leds estan funcionando a mas de su limite, y volvera el fallo


----------



## Contraband

Dosmetros el TV tiene 8 tiras de 4 led, cada tira trabaja a 24v (los led son de 6v cada uno) y todas las tiras están en serie (24v x 8) seria el voltaje de salida de la fuente del tv), solo puedo reemplazar las tiras por otras iguales... esto es porque la luz esta calculada asi y porque arriba de los led lleva una especie de carton con los encastres de los led!

Es complicado desarmar el tv... tiene muchas piezas... por es mi intención de cambiar todos los led, no quiero armarlo y que a los 2 meses empiece a fallar!. Ok djataru lo voy a buscar, gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te pregunté cómo 4 veces si las tiras estaban en serie o cómo estaban conectadas entre ellas . . .


----------



## Contraband

Bien, estoy probando las tiras una por una, las alimento directo con 24v, hasta ahora no fallo ninguna!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te pregunté cómo 4 veces si las tiras estaban en serie o cómo estaban conectadas entre ellas . . .


Arriba dijo que estan todas en serie.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ah , Ok


----------



## Contraband

me parece que es un problema de falso contacto en algun empalme o algun cable... porque provando tira por tira no parpadeo ninguna!


----------



## djataru

dejalas un buen rato conectadas, igual parpadean cuando se calientan


----------



## DOSMETROS

O la fuente de corriente constante . . . 

Fijate de bajarle el brillo un poco : TV LED LG parpadea imagen y queda negro


----------



## Contraband

bien... se me quemaron todos los papeles! jaja

Resulta que probé tira por tira a 24v con una fuente externa y ninguna parpadeaba... se me ocurrió ir reemplazando las tiras por un foco de 5w 24v, de a una por vez, pero usando la fuente del tv, osea saco una tira y en el lugar donde iba la tira conecto el foco para simular la tira y así con todas, pero siempre parpadeaban!!






después probé nuevamente con una fuente externa tira por tira pero esta vez a 26v y 300mA y ninguna parpadeo, los led estaban calientes al punto que si los tocabas 1 segundo te quemaban el dedo...

ok, observando la fuente dice que la salida es de 208v 235mA y en la salida tengo 166v






bueno, sigo midiendo el voltaje de los led y en un momento se escucho un chasquido y listo, la fuente no volvio a prender los led!, pruebo las tiras con la fuente externa y prenden todas!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 11, 2018

Ahora el TV prende la luz de stand by y cuando le doy POWER la luz titila 2 o 3 veces y no prende


----------



## DOSMETROS

A revisar Mosfets . . .


----------



## Contraband

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A revisar Mosfets . . .



jaja, 

Voy a buscar el diagrama del TV y ver si tengo el resto de los voltajes. Dosmetros vos creías que la fuente ya estaba mal por entregar 166v y no 208v?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Puede ser , fijate primero los Mosfet que manejan los leds


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, puede ser una cuestión de temperatura, no es lo mismo una tira funcionando que todas a la vez.
También puede haber algún problema en la fuente de corriente que las alimenta, pero es poco probable. La experiencia me dice, que un LED, te está arruinando la fiesta. A veces, los LEDs antes de estropearse, comienzan a bajar su impedancia, consumiendo cada vez más, y entregando el mismo brillo, hasta que se cortocircuitan, la fuente detecta sobreconsumo y se protege y protege la integridad del sistema.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Contraband dijo:


> Dosmetros vos creías que la fuente ya estaba mal por entregar 166v y no 208v?


 
No, mayormente es algún led que al calentarse empieza a jorobar , creo que a la fuente la fusilaste vos


----------



## Don Plaquetin

La fuente sonó al sobre trabajar, Los CC,CC trabajan con tensiones elevada generalmente el doble e incluso he visto el triple para prevenir posible bajas. (mira los circuito de los foco led) 

los led se prueban con fuentes externa, se corre el riesgo de lo que le paso a tu fuente, el problema no es de led es la fuente que tiene falso contacto,,, busca grietas en los flex o en la misma fuente lo led estas perfecto,,, (mismo mira si el parpadeo esta presente con el volumen bajo o sea cero)

me a pasado que cambie la tira y seguía el problema y era la fuente que fallaba.

Saludo y recuerda que es un televisor de 17.000 si tuvo dinero para comprarlo también para repararlo y si es tuyo piensa que tienes que pagar lo mismo... estos menesteres requieren de gasto


----------



## Contraband

Bueno... estuve con mucho trabajo!, pero ya estoy de vuelta!!

Resulta que cuando hice un corto termine quemando los led de la primera tira, bien... los cambien pero se me complico y termine colocando 2 resistencias de 33 ohm 3w en lugar de 2 led, recordemos que la tira trae 4 LED y se habían estropeado los 4, pude cambiar 2 y los otros 2 los reemplace por resistencias

Conecto el TV y prenden los led, al poco tiempo arranca el parpadeo...

1 - Puenteo las uniones de las tiras con un cable, pero la falla continua

2 - me tomo el tiempo necesario y voy puenteando led x led en el momento de la falla para detectar cual led se abre y así cambiarlo, pero la falla nunca desaparece... cuando puenteo el led este se apaga, pero los otros parpadean.. probe todos

3 - Ahora decido puentear las tiras una x una hasta que desaparezca la falla, pero la falla no se va nunca... en el momento de la falla la tira puenteada obiamente se apaga pero las otras siguen parpadeando... probe todas

4 - en el momento de la falla termine puenteando todas las tiras menos 1 y la falla seguia, despues inverti y anule esa tira y deje habilitada otra, pero la falla sigue...

cuando los led estan prendidos tengo 206v entre +LED y masa, cuando los led parpadean el voltaje varia y cuando los les se apagan el voltaje queda clavado en 110v

el problema sera la fuente?, otro dato es que los led siempre consumen 160ma o 170ma en algun que otro momento algun pico de 200ma


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, la prueba que estás haciendo es incorrecta. Ya que la fuente es de corriente. Al puentear uno o más LEDs estás provocando que la fuente entre en protección con más facilidad, ya que estás disminuyendo la impedancia de la carga(LEDs).  En lugar de puentear deberías ir aumentando la resistencia total poco a poco hasta encontrar el punto correcto de funcionamiento.
Si observas el circuito de regulación, encontrarás una o varias resistencias de bajo valor en paralelo(SHUNT). Ésta sensa la corriente de los LEDs, yo intentaría aumentar un 20% del valor resistivo y probar.


----------



## Contraband

Hola Gudino!, te consulto... si los LED están todos en serie no consumen la misma corriente?, en el tester tengo siempre el mismo consumo!

La fuente no parece protegerse cuando hago las pruebas... el tv nunca se apaga, la iluminación falla de la misma manera que lo hace cuando el tv esta armado de manera normal!, pero no parece protegerse de nada... ya que la iluminación por momentos queda encendida de manera normal!

¿al aumentar la resistencia bajo la corriente?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, si los LEDs están todos en serie y tú puenteas uno o más, pues simplemente disminuyes la impedancia total, aumentando la corriente. Prueba lo que te recomendé.


----------



## Contraband

No te entiendo gudino... quiero comprender pero me confundo cada vez mas!

¿Cuando hablas de impedancia estas hablando de resistencia?, ¿existe la impedancia en corriente continua?

si el TV tiene una fuente de corriente constante ¿por que razón al puentear un led se protegería la fuente?, si la corriente que circula es la misma y esta limitada por el led que menos corriente consume!. Lo que cambia [_si no me equivoco_] es el voltaje, al anular el led ese voltaje es disipado por el resto de los led. ¿estoy equivocado? no entiendo... POR FAVOR que alguien me explique!!

Por otra parte, tampoco veo que la fuente se proteja cuando puenteo los led... la fuente actúa de la misma manera cuando puenteo que cuando no puenteo... los síntomas son los mismos!. Cuando le hago pruebas pasa lo mismo que cuando no las hago!


Y con respecto a las resistencias del circuito de regulación, son las que están en el centro y arriba de la imagen que adjunto en total son 8 con un valor de 4R30 c/u [¿4,3 ohm?]. Y a la derecha arriba se observa el +LED y -LED esa es la salida para el backligh

¿como calculo para aumentar un 20% y cual seria el objetivo?

Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Que querés aumentar un 20 % ? No entiendo . . .

P.D.: Cambiá C801 y luego Q803


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, a ver, si tienes una fuente de corriente y colocas cualquier valor de resistencia, la corriente será la misma. Pero el voltaje que cae en dicha resistencia obviamente no lo será.​Por lo tanto la fuente de corriente no sólo mira la corriente, sino la tensión que entrega en función de la corriente.
Y vuelvo a repetir, si puenteas LEDs, estás sacando las magnitudes dentro de sus estándares.
Por otra parte, aumentar en un 20% el valor de la resistencia SHUNT, (si tiene 8 resistencias en paralelo, quita 2 de ellas) logramos engañar a la fuente, reduciendo en un 20% la corriente de los LEDs, pues si hay más de un LED  en problemas, la fuente puede entrar dentro de su régimen aceptable.  Pero atención, con ésta maniobra, no significa que el problema esté resuelto, sólo ayuda a encontrar el problema. Pues si dicha fuente tiene problemas y no los LEDs el síntoma seguirá presente. En la mayoría de los casos he resuelto éste problema de ésta manera.


----------



## Contraband

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que querés aumentar un 20 % ? No entiendo . . .
> 
> *P.D.: Cambiá C801 y luego Q803*



En la imagen se nota una marquita en C801 eso es una soldadura mía, tenia una soldadura fria y la repace al igual que R804

Gudino me sugirió aumentar un 20% el valor resistivo del circuito que sensa o controla la corriente de los LED

TV LED LG parpadea imagen y queda negro




Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, a ver, si tienes una fuente de corriente y colocas cualquier valor de resistencia, la corriente será la misma. Pero el voltaje que cae en dicha resistencia obviamente no lo será.​Por lo tanto la fuente de corriente no sólo mira la corriente, sino la tensión que entrega en función de la corriente.
> Y vuelvo a repetir, si puenteas LEDs, estás sacando las magnitudes dentro de sus estándares.
> Por otra parte, aumentar en un 20% el valor de la resistencia SHUNT, (si tiene 8 resistencias en paralelo, quita 2 de ellas) logramos engañar a la fuente, reduciendo en un 20% la corriente de los LEDs, pues si hay más de un LED  en problemas, la fuente puede entrar dentro de su régimen aceptable.  Pero atención, con ésta maniobra, no significa que el problema esté resuelto, sólo ayuda a encontrar el problema. Pues si dicha fuente tiene problemas y no los LEDs el síntoma seguirá presente. En la mayoría de los casos he resuelto éste problema de ésta manera.



Mucho mas claro!!

Bueno... saque 2 resistencias y la intensidad de los LED bajo notablemente, ahora en +LED tengo 150v con respecto a masa recordemos que el voltaje normal es 206v, pero los led ahora parpadean mas que antes y no quedan prendidos nunca

leyendo en varios lado vi que una persona comentaba algo parecido a tu método gudino, pero el bajaba la intensidad de los LED agregando una resistencia en el mosfet que los controla, la resistencia la agrega entre el mosfet y GND, en mi caso seria entre Q801 y R804 yo agregue esa resistencia y baje el voltaje a 140v, pero los led siguen parpadeando... si bien hay un cambio porque ahora el parpadeo es menos constante y los led pasan mas tiempo apagados!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiá C801 ante la posibilidad que se esté poniendo en corto.

Temperatura de Q803 ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Bien, entonces el problema puede venir desde la orden de ON.
Debes cerciorarte, que si la fuente se interrumpe porque la orden viene de afuera o no.


----------



## Contraband

Cambie C801 y sigue igual, no tengo para medir temperatura de Q803 o vos te referís a que lo toque y tantear?

No entiendo a que te referís gudino... el encendido esta puenteado y la fuente esta fuera del tv y desconectada de la main, osea que al conectar el tv a 220v arranca. Desconecte la main porque en un momento sospeche que la falla podia venir de ese lado o el software. ¿que seria que la orden venga de afuera?, creo que te referís a 2 opciones:

1 -  ¿que la fuente se interrumpa por problemas en la etapa de salida a los LED?

2 -  ¿que la fuente se interrumpa por problemas en la etapa de encendido?

¿que te parece lo que dice dosmetros sobre el Q803?


EDIT: pero el televisor tiene audio... osea cuando se apaga la pantalla el tv sigue funcionando!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Bueno, el problema parece ser la fuente de corriente. Has probado desconectar todos los LEDs y reemplazar por sólo la lámpara de 5W?


----------



## Contraband

No!, para probar la fuente estaba complicado por el tema del voltaje de salida, son 206v y no encontraba una carga para ese voltaje... y se me habían ocurrido 2 cosas de las cuales intente solo 1 que era la mas practica:

en el tallercito tengo lamparas [focos] que trabajan a 220vac esos que normalmente usamos para la famosa lampara en serie, de hecho la fuente del tv la pruebo conectada a esas lamparas en serie y le conecte a la salida de la fuente uno de 50w o algo parecido... pero no prendió ni siquiera un poquito!, no se si es porque trabaja con AC y la fuente en DC, creo que no tendría nada que ver... es un filamento, pero bueno.. no insistí mucho!

la otra que se me ocurrió fue reemplazar los led por 8 o 9 focos chiquitos de 24v y 5w conectados en serie, son focos con filamentos que se usan en los camiones!, pero necesito tiempo para conseguir los focos y armar la serie!

¿la lampara de 5w puede ser una de 24v o 12v?, si es así la pruebo mañana!

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 3, 2018

también tengo una carga de resistencia electrónica que funciona bien, puedo simular hasta 60w o 70w, el tema es el voltaje...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

La lámpara de 5W, tendría una corriente de 200mA aprox. a 24V
Tendrías que medir la corriente total en el arrays de LEDs. Si la corriente es menor de 200mA puedes reemplazarla directamente, ya que la corriente max. de los LEDs está limitada por la fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Contraband dijo:


> cuando los led estan prendidos tengo 206v entre +LED y masa, cuando los led parpadean el voltaje varia y cuando los les se apagan el voltaje queda clavado en 110v
> 
> el problema sera la fuente?, otro dato es que los led siempre consumen 160ma o 170ma en algun que otro momento algun pico de 200ma



220V por 170mA = 37,4 , debería ser una lámpara de 220V 40 watts , el problema es que quizás la fuente se proteja por el pico de corriente del encendido.

También se podría probar con dos de 25 en paralelo , una con interruptor.


----------



## Contraband

ayer medi la corriente de la fuente poniendo en serie el tester desde la salida +LED y entregaba 250mA 260mA, la medición de 160mA 170mA fue puenteando los led. En la serigrafia dice "output: 208v 235mA"

Adjunto una foto de como esta puenteada el power ON aislado de la main, los voltajes de la esgrafiara aparecen todos!




Probé una lampara de 24v 5W entre +LED y -LED, no prendió nunca!

Probe entre +LED y masa y ahí si quiso prender!, el tester esta puesto en serie!







El problema estará en Q803 como dice dosmetros?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, si pruebas la lámpara entre +LED y GND, puedes estropear tanto la lámpara cómo la fuente. Ya que estás pasando por encima del control de corriente.
Puede que la fuente se proteja e impida el encendido de la lámpara debido a que el filamento estando frío tiene una resistencia muy baja cómo comentó DOSMETROS.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Una resistencia de 88 Ohms (208V/235mA ) 50 Watts (208V*235mA) sería la carga perfecta para probar esa fuente


----------



## Contraband

¿no seria una resistencia de 885 ohm?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , tipié mal


----------



## Contraband

No pude probar la fuente con nada...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si los 75V están bien , sinó sonó el driver controlador led : BD9483 , cuesta de 100 a 150$.


----------



## Contraband

Me parece dosmetros que estas muy cerca!, leyendo en otro lado vi que una persona con el mismo problema que yo detecto fallas en ese IC, pero el modelo exacto es:  BD 9486F

pata 2 stb: 3.25v
pata 8 adim: 1,6v [acá creo que se necesitan mas de 3v]
pata 16 vcc: 8.5v [esto esta muy justo... según la info necesita mas de 7,5v]


Los 75v? en donde estaban?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 4, 2018

bueno entre tantas pruebas y toqueteos algo paso... el otro día tenia todos los voltajes de la placa y ahora me faltan los 12v {tengo 8.5v} y los 24v {tengo 17v} los 3,5v están intactos!


----------



## D@rkbytes

Cierta vez reparé un TV con un problema idéntico.
El componente causante de la falla era una resistencia SMD de 120 KΩ  asociada al circuito de corriente constante para los LED.
Estaba devaluada por alrededor de 1 MΩ
Este tipo de falla es muy común en los TV LG, así que posiblemente también se trate del mismo problema.

PD: No recuerdo el modelo del TV ni la posición de la resistencia, ya que fue muy sencillo encontrar el problema y no tomé nota.
Sólo me quedó claro que en esta marca y ante esa falla, hay que revisar las resistencias SMD de la fuente de poder.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , los LG vienen tétricos de fuente .

- Primero tenés el PFC boost que corrige factor de potencia y aumenta la tensión desde 300Vdc a 400 Vdc
- Luego viene la fuente switching propiamente dicha  con el PWM control ; de ahí tenés todas las tensiones , incluido 12 , 24 y 70V.
- Con los 70 V y mediante un boost converter BD 9486F  llega a los 208V.
- Finalmente el led driver que tiene un encendido-apagado  , sobrecorriente , etc.


Había pensado en el Q803 , pero no , porque divide el trabajo con el Q806 y no falla una mitad sino todo.

Diagrama en página 20 :

LGP4750-13PL2  EAY62810801 Power Supply

Elektrotanya for electronics experts

https://www.electronica-pt.com/esqu...k,7c47f0f326bd9ae0ba21bc99d940a84c/no_html,1/

.


----------



## Contraband

Esos diagramas son parecidos pero la fuente es diferente y trae otros IC algunos tienen mas patas, de todas maneras me van a orientar! gracias!!

El modelo que corresponde a mi TV es: LGP3942-14PL1

Para saber si estoy bien orientado, identifique bien las etapas de mi fuente?, adjunto imagen:



	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 5, 2018

Bueno, tengo 75V - 17V Y 8,5V

Algo estaría pasando con los 24V y los 12V


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya , cambiá los capacitores de 12 y 24V

Fijate ésta fuente :

Power Supply LGP42-13R2__EAX64905401__EAY62810601 (LG LED TV 42LN5400__42LN5700)


----------



## Contraband

Hago una consulta... en el capacitor principal tengo 285v, sigo la pista positiva y me lleva a este otro capacitor C103 que dice [si no veo mal...] 27nJ 800V y es de la marca PILKOR es el de color azul

En la entrada de este capacitor C103 tengo 285v y en la salida 65v. eso no estaría mal?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sin verlo en un diagrama , cómo saberlo ?


----------



## Contraband

mmm... no se, el diagrama no esta!

solo puedo subir fotos de la placa...

el capacitor es el de la foto y esta puesto en serie con ese transformador principal, viene directo del positivo del capacitor principal y esta puesto en serie con ese trafo

voy a ver si encuentro alguno similar y pruebo cambiarlo!


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Ese el el driver de los leds , el que eleva desde 75V a 208V ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Sin mirar el diagrama te diría que si en un condensador hay en un pin 285VDC y en el otro 65VDC. no me genera sospecha, ya que siendo un condensador, no funciona ante DC.
Seguramente, está filtrando entre dos tensiones.


----------



## Contraband

Es la etapa anterior dosmetros!, ahí adjunto una imagen del capacitor del cual les hablo.

La fuente es muy parecida, pero por EJ: en la fuente de la imagen el T101 tiene 2 entradas y el T101 de mi fuente tiene 4 y es otro modelo!, pero es muy parecido...

otra diferencia es que el capacitor en cuestión de mi fuente viene directo del capacitor electrolitico principal y en la fuente de la imagen que adjunte la pista de 285v [del capacitor principal] primero pasa por Q101 y Q102 [la pista del positivo del capacitor electrolitico principal viene arriba del todo por la inductancia LB105, si seguimos esa pista nos chocamos un fusible y el + del capacitor principal que entrega 285v]



PD: La imagen corresponde a la pagina 19 de la fuente que paso dosmetros:  LGP4750-13PL2 EAY62810801 Power Supply


----------



## DOSMETROS

Está para limitar corriente y además junto con el Push-Pull Q101 y Q102 generar la "alterna de alta frecuencia" para el T101 . . . Cuando Q101 conduce C114 se carga a través del T101 , cuando Q101 deja de conducir y conduce Q102 a masa , entonces C114 se descarga a través de T101 

Pero si las otras tensiones están estables (75V y demases) esa parte estaría bien y el problema lo tendrías después.


----------



## Contraband

si!, 75v estables, faltan los 24v [tengo 17v] y los 12v [tengo 8.5v]


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cambiale los electrolíticos de esas tensiones * YÁ*


----------



## Contraband

Bueno, recupere los 12v y los 24v y ahora en vez de tener 75v tengo 100v a 115v [varia en forma de bucle]

El problema era un zener de 15v [ IN15B ] ubicado en los optoacopladores [pagina 19 de la fuente que paso dosmetros] lo reemplace por uno de 16v [ IN4745A ], me llama la atención que en la salida del zener tengo 5v, tendría que ponerle uno de 12V [no tengo otro...]?

Ahora los led encienden a pleno y quedan prendidos por un rato, voy a bajar el voltaje de salida de +LED actualmente es 206v, quitando las resistencias que me recomendó gudino!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Vamos mejorando 

El zener estaba en paralelo o en serie ?


----------



## Contraband

No entiendo muy bien como trabajan esos zener, pero tiene toda la pinta de estar colocado en paralelo, una punta va a masa. creo que esta limitandole el voltaje a un transistor, adjunto una foto de una fuente que es muy similar:



Tengo entendido que ese zener tiene que medir alrededor de 15v y mide 5v, lo dejo como esta?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuanto hay en VCC ?


----------



## Contraband

4.6v

El circuito parece idéntico, voy a medir la resistencia de 1k R504 pata 4 del optoacoplador, en pista me marca 44k la voy a sacar y medir bien!

Y voy a seguir la linea de vcc que viene del IC601 creo que es el integrado que comanda el PFC


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate que el capacitor en paralelo al zener no esté boleta..

Y fijate cuanto tenés en colector de Q502 que es un circuito idéntico , alimentado desde el mismo bobinado y con zener de 20 V


----------



## Contraband

Ok, voy a tratar de encontrarlo, porque al ser fuentes diferentes no coinciden todos los nombres!


----------



## DOSMETROS

En ese diagrama está justito arriba a la izquierda la otra fuente , fijate que ambas provienen *del mismo bobinado* y alimentan dos integrados con dos VCC aparentemente distintas (20 y 15V)

Verificá que la otra fuente tenga sus 20 V y revisá-cambiá al menos *todos esos capacitore*s


----------



## Contraband

Muchas gracias dosmetros!

Bueno... IC 501 es totalmente diferente, el de mi fuente tiene 16 patas y Q502 también es diferente, pero resumo:

En el capacitor principal de la fuente tenia 285v y en el zener de 16v tenia 5v, el problema era que al integrado que controla el PFC no le llegaban los 14v que necesita en la pata vcc para funcionar y no largaba los 400v del capacitor principal

bien, yo había reemplazado un zener con el cual habían aparecido las tensiones 12v 24v 100v. Pero por alguna razón ese diodo *NO ERA DE 16V* era de 5v... después de varias horas de debate y de contemplar la placa lo termine cambiando por otro con la misma nomenclatura y problema resuelto!. ¿me lo vendieron fallado? ¿la humedad?, no se... pero el problema era ese!

Ahora tengo todas las tensiones y quería consultar algo: entre +LED y GND sin carga tengo como 260v y la lectura baja hasta 110v, cuando llega a 110v vuelve a subir de golpe hasta 250v por unos segundos y vuelve a bajar y así en forma de bucle, es normal?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ah Ok con el zener 

 Que parte no entendés  *ya te dijimos que no lo pruebes sin leds que la vas a fusilar !*

Hace eso porque entra en protección por sobretensión !


----------



## Contraband

jaja, ok. ya lo entendí!

Bueno... conecto los LED enciendo el TV y el problema sigue igual que al principio. A la salida de +LED y GND tengo 206v

Decido bajarle un poco la intensidad a los LED sacando 2 resistencias de las que me dijo gudino y ahora tengo 192v entre +LED y GND. El problema sigue pero es como si el parpadeo no fuera tan constante. Recordemos que tengo 32 led en serie y cada led es de 6v [32 * 6v = 192v]

Le saco 2 resistencias mas, pero no hay cambios... tengo el mismo voltaje y los síntomas son prácticamente los mismos!, mañana las voy a colocar de nuevo

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 8, 2018

Mañana mientras ocurre la falla voy a medir voltaje en la pata stb y vcc del driver LED BD9486


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ufa , yo entendí que lo de los leds estaba ya resuelto 

Con la tele desenchufada  , probá las tiras de leds con éste circuito :


----------



## Contraband

Bueno, conecte los led a 220vac, pero no use tu circuito dosmetros, parece facil pero no termine de entenderlo como para adaptarlo a mis 32 led

Agarre un protoboard e hice un puente de diodos estándar, combine un par de resistencias en serie y paralelo logrando una resistencia final de 230 ohm o 250 ohm no recuerdo bien... pero era de 6w

Esa resistencia la coloque en serie con el positivo y a su vez agregue un capacitor electrolítico de 400v 10uF

Adjunto vídeo del funcionamiento conectado directo a 220vac:






Como se ve en el video los LED no fallan, tal vez se aprecia un parpadeo mínimo pero asumo que esto se debe al filtrado mal calculado o a la frecuencia, no se... pero los led no fallan, los deje prendido como 20 minutos y no se apagaron nunca!!

Bueno, la fuente del tv quedo trabajando a 192v con un consumo de 130mA
Y el circuito de prueba que hice trabaja a 187v 100mA [como se ve en el video] y cuando aumento la potencia de la lampara en serie sube a 190v 120mA

En fin.. estoy convencido de que el problema no son los LED!






EDIT: Me olvidaba... en el IC del driver LED tengo las siguientes tensiones:

*stb: 3.2v
vcc: 11.9v
ovp: 2v* [es la protección por sobre voltaje y dice el datasheet que se activa pasando los 3v, nunca paso los 3v ni siquiera en el momento que el TV falla]
*uvlo: 3.9v* [si hay menos de 3v se apaga el IC]
*adim: 1.7v* [en este ultimo pin note algo, cuando el TV falla el voltaje de este terminal cae a 0v, en las terminales anteriores cuando el tv falla prácticamente no hay cambios]


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, al OVP nunca lo verás pasar los 3V. incluso cuándo falle. Ya que al darse el evento, ese valor dura fracciones de seg. y luego desaparece.


----------



## Contraband

Bueno... lamentablemente no tengo conocimientos como para reparar el TV, en otro foro me comentaron que reemplace el driver led BD9486F no se...

A mi se me ocurre algo con lo que ustedes no van a estar para nada de acuerdo!! jaja

Colocar un relay o transistor que se active con los 12v cuando doy la orden ON y que ese relay le entregue 220v a los led, esos 220v van a venir directo de la red por intermedio de un capacitor resistencia y fusible. se entiende?, lo único que no le funciona al tv son los led... despues esta todo normal!

Con esta modificación perdería el control de los led, brillo contraste y esas cosas... pero mientras que se vea normal no tengo drama!


¿estoy delirando? jaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo ya te recomendé reemplazarlo y te dije que era barato , unos 100 o 125 pesos .


----------



## Contraband

Bueno, lo voy a cambiar. Ojala este en mi ciudad... si no directo a mercadolibre hay 1 publicado a $110

Ahora lo de alimentar los led por fuera de la fuente del tv, funcionaria?, creo que se quemarían en el primer pico de tensión!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Por 110 pesos dejalo original . . .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

No es para nada descabellada tu idea. Es más, en un monitor que utilizaba lámparas CCFL, se dañó el inverter de manera irreparable, y migré todo a LEDs, la orden de ON, la tomé de la mother, y funcionó de maravillas. 
En tu caso, utiliza la tensión que entrega la fuente, en lugar de usar la tensión de red. Por una cuestión de seguridad eléctrica.


----------



## Contraband

Muchas gracias, super comprendido!!

Bueno en donde vivo no tienen el integrado... lo voy a comprar por mercadolibre, tendré que esperar 1 semana. Cuando lo tenga y lo cambie les comento!

Hola!!, bien... después de mucho tiempo pude dedicarme un rato al televisor. Tengo mucho trabajo y en la noche cuando llego a mi casa solo quiero dormir... ni ganas de tocar nada. Los repuestos los tenia guardados desde hace unas cuantas semanas!!. Tampoco estaba muy preocupado porque con esto del mundial enganche una promo linda de 18 cuotas y termine comprando un tele un poco mas grande, tambien LG

Con respecto al TV roto, como habíamos hablado cambie el integrado del driver LED y saque unas resistencias para bajar la intensidad. Prendí el tv lo deje funcionando y ningún problema!, yo tenia miedo al colocar los difusores y armar el TV que me quedara algo mal... pero por suerte hasta ahora esta todo bien, los difusores los pegue con UHU!

Tengo un poco de bronca porque en todas las pruebas que hice termine quemando 3 led y probablemente acorte la vida de los restantes... yo sabia que el problema no eran los led!, pero bueno... cuando se quemen los cambio y listo!

Ahora estoy usando el TV que arregle, el nuevo lo desconecte, el que arregle yo se ve mejor! jajaja

Muchas gracias, dosmetros y gudino por la ayuda!! y a todos los que me dieron una mano!


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## Contraband

Hola a todos!, de nuevo acá... volví porque me percate de algo, si bien el TV en lineas generales funciona muy bien, ayer abrí youtube y vi que el TV no se conecta a la red WIFI osea... no la detecta, y cuando la detecta no se conecta o se conecta por unos segundos y no la vuelve a detectar mas, si lo conecto a internet por cable funciona bien. también note que en algunos momentos cuando entras al menú y toqueteas un poco se tilda unos segundos!

Tendrán idea que puede ser?, no encontré información sobre el tema... tampoco voy a dar muchas vueltas con esto, el TV funciona muy bien y no me quiero complicar, ya tengo pensado conectarlo por cable, pero... si la solución no es complicada podría intentarlo!

Gracias!!


----------



## Contraband

Bueno señores, el WIFI funciona, no me pregunten que paso... pero estaba mirando unos vídeos de youtube en la PC de escritorio y veo que en el recuadro de ampliar la pantalla del video me aparecía otro símbolo , ese símbolo era para transmitir el video en mi TV, osea el televisor estaba conectado a la red!!

Y como si fuera poco me puse a mirar la red WIFI de casa y también veo que el TV retransmitía el WIFI del modem, osea el TV capta la señal y la retransmite con otro nombre, la cuestión es que va todo perfecto!!. Solo que cuando cierro la puerta se desconecta! , obviamente es por la señal del modem!

De mi parte tema cerrado y muchas gracias por la ayudaa!!
Un abrazo!


----------



## D@rkbytes

Adjunto el diagrama de la fuente para el backlight, por si se llega a requerir.
Modelo: LG3942-14PL1
PCB: EAX65423701 (2.0)


----------



## Charly1232

Saludos cordiales, les agradecería mucho la ayuda.*.
¿T*endrá alguien el diagrama de la fuente principal EAX65423701 de una LG 42lb5800*?
N*ecesito los valores de capacitores electrolíticos*,* no s*é* los valores de fábrica*. G*racias*.*


----------



## skynetronics

Hasta donde sé, no hay diagrama disponible para esta fuente, sólo de secciones o mediciones claves tal como lo ha compartido @D@rkbytes en comentarios anteriores.

Mejor deja la ubicación de los componentes que estás buscando para darte esa información.


----------



## Charly1232

Te agradezco la respuesta claro que sí ..ya adjunto las ubicaciones
C201
C202
C213
C203
C204
C119
C112
C116
C220
C221
C234

Serían estos puntos, los molestó es por qué ta le metió mano alguien y al parecer no usó los valores correspondientes.. adjunto foto de la tcom del mismo equipo desapareció el c224 no se el valor o con cuál podría sustituir les agradezco de antemano la ayuda. Electrónica x100


----------



## D@rkbytes

Charly1232 dijo:


> adjunto foto de la T-CON del mismo equipo, desapareció el C224


Lo que falta es la R226, C224 sí está.

R226 = 1R80 (1.8Ω)


----------



## Charly1232

Muchísimas gracias 


Charly1232 dijo:


> Te agradezco la respuesta claro que sí ..ya adjunto las ubicaciones
> C201
> C202
> C213
> C203
> C204
> C119
> C112
> C116
> C220
> C221
> C234
> 
> Serían estos puntos, los molestó es por qué ta le metió mano alguien y al parecer no usó los valores correspondientes.. adjunto foto de la tcom del mismo equipo desapareció el c224 no se el valor o con cuál podría sustituir les agradezco de antemano la ayuda. Electrónica x100


Les agradecería mucho con los valores , ya para centrarme y revisar esa placa


----------



## D@rkbytes

Los valores únicamente se pueden conseguir con el diagrama, pero conseguirlo no es posible por el momento.
Otra cosa que se puede hacer es quitarlos y medirlos, lo cual no está dentro de mi tiempo libre.
Y mira, reparar esa tarjeta T-CON es un verdadero dolor de cabeza.
Tengo varias dañadas y he intentado repararlas muchas veces, algunas quedan bien cuando algún capacitor tiene fuga, pero otras llegan a perforarse cuando algo se quema, otras llegan a tener problemas con la información EDID (Extended Display Identification Data) de la EEPROM (U402), cosa que también se resuelve.

Dejo por aquí esta información con los voltajes de varios sectores.
No es la misma versión pero los voltajes también corresponden para la versión N06.1


----------



## skynetronics

Dejo valores solicitados de los condensadores de la fuente EAX65423701:

C201 = 100uF x 50v
C202 = 100uF x 50v
C213 = 470uF x 25v
C203 = 470uF x 25v
C204 = 470uF x 25v
C119 = 10uF x 50v
C112 = 100uF x 50v
C116 = 10uF x 50v
C220 = 220uF x 35v
C221 = 220uF x 25v
C234 = 470uF x 25v

A todo esto, dejo una información de interés por si algún colega se quiere dar el trabajo de registrarse en un foro ruso, bajar el diagrama y luego compartirlo acá para el pueblo revolucionario de forosdeelectronica .



Sucede que tal como dice @D@rkbytes el diagrama de la fuente EAX65423701 no se encuentra por ninguna parte, pero en este foro ruso, alguien simplemente se dio el trabajo de hacer el esquemático y compartirlo. Yo sólo pude acceder a unas fotos que son parte del diagrama y que para mi suerte justo tenía la sección de la falla que tenía que reparar en esa ocasión, pero sería mejor tenerlo completo.

Lo dejo por si alguien se anima.


----------



## Charly1232

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Los valores únicamente se pueden conseguir con el diagrama, pero conseguirlo no es posible por el momento.
> Otra cosa que se puede hacer es quitarlos y medirlos, lo cual no está dentro de mi tiempo libre.
> Y mira, reparar esa tarjeta T-CON es un verdadero dolor de cabeza.
> Tengo varias dañadas y he intentado repararlas muchas veces, algunas quedan bien cuando algún capacitor tiene fuga, pero otras llegan a perforarse cuando algo se quema, otras llegan a tener problemas con la información EDID (Extended Display Identification Data) de la EEPROM (U402), cosa que también se resuelve.
> 
> Dejo por aquí esta información con los voltajes de varios sectores.
> No es la misma versión pero los voltajes también corresponden para la versión N06.1


Te agradezco enormemente, les comento cualquier desastre que haga..  un excelente día para todos


skynetronics dijo:


> Dejo valores solicitados de los condensadores de la fuente EAX65423701:
> 
> C201 = 100uF x 50v
> C202 = 100uF x 50v
> C213 = 470uF x 25v
> C203 = 470uF x 25v
> C204 = 470uF x 25v
> C119 = 10uF x 50v
> C112 = 100uF x 50v
> C116 = 10uF x 50v
> C220 = 220uF x 35v
> C221 = 220uF x 25v
> C234 = 470uF x 25v
> 
> A todo esto, dejo una información de interés por si algún colega se quiere dar el trabajo de registrarse en un foro ruso, bajar el diagrama y luego compartirlo acá para el pueblo revolucionario de forosdeelectronica .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 286559
> 
> Sucede que tal como dice @D@rkbytes el diagrama de la fuente EAX65423701 no se encuentra por ninguna parte, pero en este foro ruso, alguien simplemente se dio el trabajo de hacer el esquemático y compartirlo. Yo sólo pude acceder a unas fotos que son parte del diagrama y que para mi suerte justo tenía la sección de la falla que tenía que reparar en esa ocasión, pero sería mejor tenerlo completo.
> 
> Lo dejo por si alguien se anima.


Te agradezco mucho, ya voy intentar ingresar al foro ruso.. cualquier cosa le comento


----------



## D@rkbytes

Charly1232 dijo:


> les comento cualquier desastre que haga


Para evitar eso y no perder tiempo... suelo comprar la tarjeta T-CON
Es la tarjeta más barata del TV. (Sin incluir la del teclado, y obvio, cuando la T-CON viene aparte)


----------

